# Hello to the wild camp brethren out there.. I’m new!



## Pagetheoracle (Aug 29, 2019)

Just a quick note to thankyou for allowing me to join. I’m new to motorhoming having quite recently bought a second hand Autosleeper Broadway. Looking at this site, it’s one I should have found earlier given the copious amounts of helpful tips and advice on offer here. Seems a friendly site too! Still working things out but it’s becoming a bit easier and I’m starting to realise I’m not driving a double decker bus which was my misguided perception a few months back! Kind regards.


----------



## yorkslass (Aug 29, 2019)

Hi, :welcome::wave::wave:


----------



## GinaRon (Aug 29, 2019)

It gets better and more fun.


----------



## jeanette (Aug 29, 2019)

Hi and :welcome::camper:


----------



## trevskoda (Aug 29, 2019)

Welcome from Co Antrim,do fit solar panels if not there with a good control unit and make sure all lights are led,after that just chill and enjoy life.:wave:


----------



## Makzine (Aug 29, 2019)

Hello and :welcome:


----------



## phillybarbour (Aug 31, 2019)

Hi and welcome along.


----------



## The laird (Aug 31, 2019)

Hi welcome and enjoy


----------



## Pauljenny (Aug 31, 2019)

Welcome.
Have fun and adventures.


----------

